# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX 5.1 - impossible de se connecter au workspace

## jhila

Bonjour,

depuis hier, impossible de se connecter aux pages d'administration (http://_hostname:port_/apex/apex_admin) et de workspace (http://_hostname:port_/apex)
J'ai le message d'erreur suivant "Erreur lors du traitement de la fonction de sentinelle de session" 


Et j'accde bien  mes applis si je mets l'id dans l'url http://_hostname:port_/apex/f?p=_id_

Pour info, hier on a "juste" essayer de passer le script pour avoir apex en franais 'selon la procdure d'oracle https://docs.oracle.com/database/ape...htm#HTMIG29451). Il y a eu des erreurs avec des FK, mais comme a, je ne vois pas le rapport avec les problmes de connexions...

Est-ce que a dit quelque chose  quelqu'un?

----------

